

Ask PG: Which are the oldest, still active user accounts on HN? - lkozma


======
dkersten
Sama's[1] last submission was 13 days ago and the account seems to have been
created on the same day as pg's[2].

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sama>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pg>

------
gphil
You can start here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1>, and keep
incrementing the ID and see who posted the first articles.

------
dclaysmith
<http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders>

Most seem to still be active.

~~~
davidw
Those are point totals, not ages. Granted, it's unlikely that someone will
have a high total without having been here for a while, but he's asking about
age.

I think I came here pretty soon after it was made public, but there was a
'trial period' where only PG and some of his friends were here, so beyond the
"pg" account, you'd have to ask him about the invitees.

